

A Cartoonist's Advice by Bill Watterson (cartoon) - ignoramous
http://zenpencils.com/comic/128-bill-watterson-a-cartoonists-advice/

======
snake117
I always enjoyed Calvin and Hobbes and I certainly enjoyed this message by
Bill Watterson. It's hard not to let things bog you down in life so much and
to be able to find that right balance between your passions, responsibilities
and priorities. Thanks for sharing!

------
michaelpinto
Thank you thank you for posting this! This really inspired me and made my
day...

